# E37 Manual



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I've just bought an E37, so I'm looking for a user manual. Does anyone know where I can get one?

Thanks


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.ceado.com/en/product/21.html

Half way down, right hand side @Fatcapp


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Many thanks. Apart from the scc and the burr size, are there any other differences between the e37 and the e37S


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Not sure. @DoubleShot might know.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's the only differences I'm aware of (burr size and e37s has the SCC flap).

Unless any other e37 or e37s owners know otherness?


----------



## Foussongin (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm not sure how I could not find it







Thanks dude!


----------

